# Selling my custom monster electric FAT 4.7" chopper trike



## brycesail (Jan 3, 2016)

*I spent 6 months building this bike only to find out my wife is having another baby. I want to start my saying this bike is huge, it cannot be put on a rack and can only be transported by a FULL size pickup truck. It's heavy, I'm guessing over 70lbs, goes over 20mph and is the most fun you can have on three wheels. I have receipts for over $3900 so I'm selling it for $4900 which i think is a fair price for something this amazing. I live near Ocala Florida and the bike is impossible to ship. It's 99" long and 64" tall. Every time I take it out people stop and stare, take pictures, it's quite the conversation piece. I did a detailed video on it below. Here is a partial list of the parts. Please call me 352-601-6268 no low ballers please. *

*Here is a video of the bike*






*Scram Cable Gear Sram Stainless*10.00*AVID BB7 Mechanical Brakes*102.82*Bulk Brake Cable*5.00*Minoura LW Clamp System*27.54*Motor Clamp*8.00*Grips Sunlt Foam Neoprene *8.00*Clark Brake Cable Housing Black 5mm Per Foot*25.97*Used Seat Post*8.00*Sunlite Cartridge Bearings*16.92*Sunlite Stainless Steel Socket Cap Bolts*3.71*Lights*27.80*Kmc Z410 Single Speed Chain*24.00*Battery **48v Pansonic GA 17.5ah**589.95**Frame*189.98*Rear adapter*204.98*Rear tires 26x4.7*200*Rims 26x4"*341.30*Tubes*16*Fork 35" chopper*182.98*Seatpost*37.94*Handlerbar*40*Front tire 26x4.7*100*Mid Hub *148.19*seat*56.98*Luna mid drive motor 750w Bafang HD*709.95*Battery charger *66.95*Headset/4.0 tubes*72.72*Gear sensor *54.95Flame mirrors50


----------

